# Payers for my wife



## Bro Darren (Jan 10, 2014)

Guys, my wife has been rushed to hospital with a possible bowl obstruction. She's 34 weeks pregnant and surgeons are consulting as to how to proceed. It's all up in the air and my wife and I are in need of your prayers. 

Thanks Brothers. 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Rob427W (Jan 10, 2014)

All the best to you and your wife and child, Brother.

Very sorry to hear this.


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## crono782 (Jan 10, 2014)

Prayers for you both.


----------



## Sammcd (Jan 10, 2014)

You're in my Prayers


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## PHA KD#50 (Jan 10, 2014)

Sending prayers your way brother


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Bill Rose (Jan 10, 2014)

Prayers for your family


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## jwhoff (Jan 10, 2014)

Our prayers are with your wife and child.


----------



## Brother JC (Jan 10, 2014)

My prayers as well, Brother.


----------



## towerbuilder7 (Jan 11, 2014)

Pray Psalm 91 BROTHER........It's a Psalm of PROTECTION..........And, I will send up a prayer soon as I get thru typing, asking that the GAOTU guide the minds and hands of the Doctors that are treating your Wife AND Child............


----------



## robert leachman (Jan 11, 2014)

for your family and the medical staff



Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Bro Darren (Jan 11, 2014)

Thank you brothers. Latest update is that it started to settle late yesterday but early this morning it turned nasty. Blood in vomit and others problems have arises. Praying that the surgical team act today as they played the wait and see yesterday hoping it would settle down and vanish. Baby is just over 34 weeks and should come through it without too many hassles. 

Once again brothers, thank you so much for your prayers and kind words of encouragement. 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## bezobrazan (Jan 11, 2014)

I'll keep you and your family in my prayers. If you need someone to talk to PM me any time. Me and my wife went through a really tough medical issue when she was pregnant with our first child. 


You're a ghost traveling in a meat-coated skeleton made of stardust, so what are you so afraid of?


----------



## bezobrazan (Jan 11, 2014)

The bottom part is my signature which now looks like a second paragraph. 


You're a ghost traveling in a meat-coated skeleton made of stardust, so what are you so afraid of?


----------



## Bro Darren (Jan 11, 2014)

Another quick update. I called my wife's head surgeon and he was not even aware that she was in hospital at all. 10 minutes later 2 members of his surgical team came in to speak with my wife. 

They want to act fast and part of that is delivering my son. To commence they need the obstratrition to agree and have paediatrics in the same room so that once Bub is out, the can take care of him because my wife will be under a full general.   The silly obstratrition won't reply to urgent calls and pages. 

Getting closer as the hours drag on but at least we may have a course of action. 

Just praying that the obstratrition responds to pages and works with these guys to bring a positive result for mum and Bub. 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## wm stanley (Jan 12, 2014)

prayers work bro. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using My Freemasonry HD mobile app


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jan 12, 2014)

Thoughts and prayers Brother. Please keep us updated.


----------



## nixxon2000 (Jan 12, 2014)

Prayers are with you. 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Bro Darren (Jan 12, 2014)

There has been no improvements as far as my wife and the issues. They are going to deliver my son tomorrow morning (24 hrs from now) at 34 weeks and 3 days. The surgeons believe that once he's out, it will take pressure away from the rest of things and then the surgeons can operate on the main issue causing all of this. 

Still a very long road ahead once Bub is born due to being premie and all the things that come with that, but it needs to happen so that the other surgical team can proceed. 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Rob427W (Jan 12, 2014)

Thank you for the update Bro. Darren.  My heart goes out to you and your young family.


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Bro Darren (Jan 13, 2014)

Yep, time for a quick update. My wife's contractions and frequency and the other abdo pain issue slowly increased through out the day due to the reduction in pain killers. She's taken it all and with no sleep in over 48 hrs. The end is in sight with about 14 hrs to go until they do this double procedure in the morning. 

I hope that my next update will be a positive one with a picture of our son. Thank you from my wife and I for all your prayers. 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## brother josh (Jan 13, 2014)

Prayers brother 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Bro Darren (Jan 13, 2014)

I have some mixed news to share

Let's start with the positive first
My wife's surgeons found what was causing all the pain. A previous hernia repair from 3 months ago tore open. That's been fixed and she's just come out of recovery. 

My son was born at 9:11 this morning and is a C-Pap machine to help with his berating but looks to be stable for the moment. They are doing chest X-rays and will then decide if they need to move him to a bigger hospital on a precautionary basis. 

So, there I was, sitting outside the operating room waiting to meet my son when a Code Blue alarm sounded for my wife's operating room. Every doctor in the hospital went running into the room. My heart stopped as did the whole world for that matter. My excitement turned to absolute distress as I thought that we had lost our boy. 

He's got a few long days ahead of him, but he's a fighter!!




Thank you for your prays but please keep our son in them!!




Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Rob427W (Jan 13, 2014)

Much, much love to your young family, Brother.  Will pray deeply for all of you.


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## nixxon2000 (Jan 13, 2014)

Wow keep the faith everything will work out. Prayers are with you. 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## K3vin (Jan 14, 2014)

Congratulations on becoming a father. You and your family will be in my prayers for a successful recovery.

Kevin


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## PHA KD#50 (Jan 14, 2014)

Congratulations and again I will be sending prayers your way brother


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Bro Darren (Jan 14, 2014)

My son was transferred to an intensive care facility at a larger hospital. He's strong and showing all the right signs of a strong recovery in a week or so. 




Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## crono782 (Jan 14, 2014)

Congrats on the new son and good news on recoveries. Keeping y'all in prayers. 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## rpbrown (Jan 14, 2014)

Prayers for the family


----------



## Bro Darren (Jan 14, 2014)

Thanks brothers. It's a new day and late last night was a night of reflection of the day. Wow, what a ride of emotions and I'm feeling like they went 10 rounds in a ring with mike Tyson. 




Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## crono782 (Jan 14, 2014)

In your reflecting, meditate on a couple passages if you wish:
"John 14:27 - Peace I leave with you; my peace I give you. I do not give to you as the world gives. Do not let your hearts be troubled and do not be afraid."
"Philippians 4:11-12 - I am not saying this because I am in need, for I have learned to be content whatever the circumstances. I know what it is to be in need, and I know what it is to have plenty. I have learned the secret of being content in any and every situation, whether well fed or hungry, whether living in plenty or in want."

Keep looking up and keep strong for your wife and new son. Cherish the good news and let that fuel you as you all embark on recovery.


----------



## Bro Darren (Jan 15, 2014)

Hi brothers, my son was taken off his breathing tube at 3pm yesterday and put onto C-Pap and he responded well. Once the tube came out he let ALL of the other Bubs and nurses in ICU know that he was there. 

At 6am today he came of C-Pap and is doing good so far with no assistance at all. If he continues to stay strong over the next 4-6 hours he may be able to be transferred back to mums hospital today. 

My wife is still in bad shape and if you could with pain and movement. So please keep both of them in your prayers. 

Thanks brothers. 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## LastKingSha174 (Jan 15, 2014)

my prayers are with you, the child, and the mother Brother. I hope and pray everything turns out for the best.


----------



## Bill Rose (Jan 15, 2014)

My prayers continue Brother


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Bro Darren (Jan 15, 2014)

My boy was taken off C-Pap only after 15 hours and he's doing it all by himself. All the tubes are out and I even got to give him his very first feed. They want to keep him here for another 18 hours and will send him back to his mums hospital. 

Mum may be able to get a short 3 hr pass to leave her hospital to come and have the first cuddles before going back to her hospital. I was asked if I wanted first cuddles but I'm saving that for mum. 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Bro Darren (Jan 15, 2014)

A link to my Public Facebook Album for my son Calen for those interested.

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.706293316072133.1073741829.100000744145072&type=1&l=03ec0e99cd


----------



## LastKingSha174 (Jan 16, 2014)

I hope everything works out for the best for you and your family brother.


----------



## nixxon2000 (Jan 16, 2014)

I'll keep you and yours in my prayers. Just take it one day at a time. 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Bro Darren (Jan 16, 2014)

Calens stay at the Mercy has been extended for a few more days as they wean him off the morphine that my wife had to take for the 3 days prior to her op.. Mind you, 3 days of morphine gave the steroids a chance to work on his lungs and thus saving Calen weeks in ICU. 3 days in ICU with only 15 hours with the breathing tube is far better than weeks! Its much better for Calen to wean off the morph, than be hooked up to machines to keep him alive.

The heat is the biggest factor today in preventing Lana from leaving the hospital again to go and see him. So I've made a few calls, put plans into action and I'll pick her up around 8pm tonight and take her to see our bubby boy. Its far better to do it after the cool change starts to move in as a 30F drop in temp will make the world of difference. Right now its 104F and is set to be 114F within a few hours.


----------



## vimal (Jan 17, 2014)

Our prayers are with you and your family brother. 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Bro Darren (Jan 18, 2014)

Brothers, first let me thank you all again for you prayers and words of encouragement over the last week. 

Mum and Bub are both doing well and mum was set to be discharged this morning but still to be confirmed by the doctors. 

We still have a few weeks to go before Bub can be discharged to come home but every few hours that passes he's showing his nurses and doctors great improvements in his strength determination to come home. 

Thanks again Brothers for everything in throughout this week of distress. 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## PHA KD#50 (Jan 18, 2014)

Great new Brother, glad things are looking brighter!!! 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Bill Rose (Jan 18, 2014)

Great to hear that things are better Brother


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Bro Darren (Jan 19, 2014)

Wife is home and Bub is being transferred back to the hospital closer to home after just 6 days. Now it's time to increase his milk volume so that he can come home. 

I know I post a lot, but it's awesome that they are all positive updates since this all began.  


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Bro Darren (Jan 31, 2014)

It's been a while since I updated this one so here's the latest. 

My son is still in hospital as he needed lots of special care to help gain weight and master feeding. Just under 48 hrs ago his gastric tube was removed and he's been having full feeds on demand with no top ups required. 

The docs said that he needed to feed by himself for a minimum of 48 hrs before they will consider discharging him. 

With how well he's doing, he may be able to come home tomorrow or the day after. 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Rob427W (Jan 31, 2014)

It is great to hear from you, Bro. Darren.  Thanks for the update, and lots of love to you and that young family.


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Bro Darren (Jan 31, 2014)

Well the docs gave us a huge surprise and he's now home with us!!


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Bro Darren (Feb 1, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=716119571756174&l=9a72607213


----------



## rpbrown (Feb 4, 2014)

Praise the Lord and continued prayers for the family


----------

